# TT forum window stickers



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Do they exist to promote the site?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

I asked this a while back....seems not


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Have a contact if mods want me to ask, does a lot for bonnetbook.com, Id happily promote site on my car you guys have been very helpful already!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

I had someone who would make the stickers for £1 each... But they didn't seem keen :s


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wehave TTOC window stickers for TTOC members :wink:


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Its a shame its great PR if done small to keep it classy. We get a lot of members due to window stickers


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah the last car forum I was a member of had really simple classy stickers. Lots of people had em, and for a pound each! We also had window flyers...they were good and o a lot of newbies!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You see that's the other point ,this forum is so famous it doesn't need any help.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Is it tho?? There are many tt's near me.. MANY and I'm the only one in my area on forum....


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Just think how many more people would join if they saw a flyer or sticker...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This is what we are always talking about not everyone is that interested . Of the ones that are, most will find the forum but only the elite will pay to join the TTOC


----------

